# Mid East Frog Feast



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Posting this for Rich



Rich Frye said:


> NOT to be confused with the Midwest Frog Fest.
> 
> I am looking for volunteers, suggestions, treasurers, volunteers, bartenders , food ladlers, printers ,webguys/girls ,amongst a number of other positions to get this spring event going. This is going to be a VERY low cost event to attend and vend at . I'd like a few people with a bit of this sort of organizational experience to advise. A committee would probably be best. The show will be located about 15 minutes away from O' Hare Airport and has very easy access.
> 
> Rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Bump for this early spring event. Looking for voluteers and such.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm completely against the consumption of poor, innocent frogs!


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

pl259 said:


> I'm completely against the consumption of poor, innocent frogs!


The feast is FOR the frogs. Not OF the frogs!
I now have you down for coat check girl Eric :wink:


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well this sounds interesting... But I'm not an experienced traveler, so, where exactly is O'Hare Airport? Chicago right...?

And hey, Eric, thanks for volunteering... Now you can bring me! 8)


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Tony and I are available for whatever you need help with. Just let us know.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

O'Hare is in Chicago. The show will be just outside Chicago on the NW side.

Thanks Stacey. I will be at the next MI meeting so we can all go over some stuff that may be brought up here at my meeting.

Rich


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I can probably help out assuming the date works out for me...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i might be able to help.... as well if the date works out with work and personal committments.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Rich said*...


> I now have you down for coat check girl Eric


*Chris said*...


> And hey, Eric, thanks for volunteering... Now you can bring me!


Well, as much as I'd like to come out for a visit, I'm afraid I'll have to decline. Some how the thought of being one of Rich's girls makes me a little nauseous.


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd like to help out as long as it doesn't wreak havoc with my personal obligations.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Keep me updated. As long as it doesnt conflict with school or work, Id be happy to help. 

As a side note, is an auction planned to benefit frog conservation, such as MWFFest? If so, Id be more than happy to put aside some offspring for it.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

There will be an action and other money that will be going to conservation. Exactly who is yet to be determined .
The Jan MI meeting and Feb Chicago meetings can help pin this down.

Rich


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

i'd be willing to help with web deisgn and graphics! Is there a date yet or is this still tentative?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I am planning setting a date either late March or early April. Please PM me with any 'I can't make this dates'.

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

It is looking like an early April date. Is there any big 'downside' to a Sunday show? 

Rich


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'd like to vend at your show, pm me with any details.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

As soon as we have a date I will pass all the info along.

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Also , to pass along a little $ info. Tables will be somewhere in the area of $30 for vendors. Admission low, low also. There will be food and beverages on location with free parking available.

Rich


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

(from NAAC thread,)


Rich Frye said:


> Not to hijack but my brother will be at the Mid East Frogfeast (a Sunday, one day event) and will be doing fecals while you wait with a talk during the show.Rich


This is very interesting and sounds great, but I have few questions for you 
1. How long does it usually take to complete fecal exam ?
2. Is your brother planning to sell medications at the event (I have no idea if they can be sold at show or not)
3. Is test limited to frogs bought at the show or can you bring samples (if so, what is the best method of keeping them fresh to bring them in - ie container, temperature, moisture etc for better/accurate test result ) ?

Thanks


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

jmoose said:


> (from NAAC thread,)
> 
> 
> Rich Frye said:
> ...


A fecal will take about ten minutes. My brother is checking on the legal end of selling meds. Fecals can be done from any frogs. A sealed waterproof film can, baggie, ect. with a slightly moist paper twole or something to keep the sample from drying out. As fresh and large a sample as possible.

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

The date has been set. 
Sunday April 5th 10AM-6PM.
Please contact me if you wish to vend or volunteer.

Rich


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

What is the address of the location? I need to pull up maps to see how long it will take to get there and possilby for hotels in the area. Thanks Rich.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

The addy;
Forest River Civic Assiciation Hall
207 Lee Street, Mt Prospect IL.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Rich Frye said:


> The date has been set.
> Sunday April 5th 10AM-6PM.
> Please contact me if you wish to vend or volunteer.
> 
> Rich


Rich, I was just looking at hotels for this event, and saw that April 5th is a Saturday. So, is the show on Saturday the 5th or sunday the 6th?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

reggorf said:


> Rich Frye said:
> 
> 
> > The date has been set.
> ...


Thanks for the catch Tony. The show is Sunday the 6th of April.

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought it important to bring up the charity auction and other $ that will go to some charity or charities. This brings us to who will get the cash. I'd love some ideas for who we should send our money to and why. 

Rich


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Not exactly as "East" as I thought :lol: 

Can anyone point me to a fairly large event near VA? I've been to the Raleigh one which was fantastic.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Rich Frye said:


> I thought it important to bring up the charity auction and other $ that will go to some charity or charities. This brings us to who will get the cash. I'd love some ideas for who we should send our money to and why.
> 
> Rich


OK, getting closer to the date and we should have a web site up very soon. I would really like to get some ideas as to where we send our charitous cash.  

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

We now have a site up with vending info and such. Those vendors who contacted me earlier and any who plan on vending, please PM or email me.

[email protected]

Thanks

Rich


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks like this is gearing up to be a Great show. Cant wait to see everyone there


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

Rich, any updates as to vendors, charity auction, anything? 
thanks,
Eric


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Should have a vendor list up very soon. Have about 9 already . I need to check on a few issues on the charity end but that will be post soon also.
Again, this is a big place and there is still room for more vendors. Tables are only $30 each. Hard to beat that.  Contact me with any questions on vending .

Rich


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

FYI, Vendor list is updated. Take a look. If your name isn't there, what are you waiting for? Contact Rich ASAP!

Tony


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

The site (and vendor list) is at http://www.frogfeast.org/ (link was posted in the other thread but not here).


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

The list should be up-dated soon . More vendors have signed up. Should be a good time.
Rich


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

Vendor list updated, have a looksie!

Tony


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I may be an idiot, but I can't find the date. There is a countdown, but I only do calculus, linear algebra and diffeq, not arithmetic.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Catfur said:


> I may be an idiot, but I can't find the date. There is a countdown, but I only do calculus, linear algebra and diffeq, not arithmetic.


It was just changed a little bit ago. The date is up there now.


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

Is there a PDF flyer (hehe, seriously no pun intended :roll: ) or something that we could print out and put up at our local reptile places?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

greenchic78 said:


> Is there a PDF flyer (hehe, seriously no pun intended :roll: ) or something that we could print out and put up at our local reptile places?


There is a flyer made up. PM me and I can get it to you . 
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

Just an idea. It would be a nice to know what vendors are bringing to the meet.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

psychemjr said:


> Just an idea. It would be a nice to know what vendors are bringing to the meet.


Amen to that. Would be nice to have an idea on how much lighter my wallet will be after the weekend is done :lol:


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

psychemjr said:


> Just an idea. It would be a nice to know what vendors are bringing to the meet.


I plan on putting up an ad on sunday, or monday maybee...


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeh, a little soon for me . Have to see what looks like what a little closer to the date. But soon though.  

Rich


----------



## Colby02 (Jul 21, 2007)

Are the lists of what vendors are bringing going to be on the Frog feast site or are you guys just going to post in the classifieds?


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll post right here  . "Turquoise & Bronze" D. auratus, "Iquitos" D. ventrimaculatus, D. leucomelas, Rice Flour Beetles, Tropical Springtails, Dwarf White Isopods, "Spanish" Red/Orange Isopods, Almond Leaves, Film Canisters, Excellsior and I can't think of anything else right now.
Steve


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I'll have frogs (cobalts, azureus, vents, intermedius, leucs, guyana leucs, blue auratus, costa rican auratus, panguana lamasi, and powder blues), media, brewers yeast, methyl paraben, fruit flies, springtails, phoenix worms, rice flour Beatles, NatuRose and maybe some plants.

If anyone wants something else from our store, pm me by noon Friday.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I just put up an ad:
frog-classifieds/topic38455.html
In addition to what's in the ad, I might also have a retic or two to bring, and maybee a couple red amys.
I will also be donating some things to the auction, but haven't decided what.

See you all there!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

To any potential vendors that have been sitting on the fence...I highly reccomend you vend this show...I've only had an ad up for a few hours, and it sounds like I already have buyers for almost half of what I'm bringing!


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

There are also a couple vendors showing up that have not yet been added to the vendor list.
I'll be bring a few different pumilio morphs and possibly some other breeders. I will also have a big sellection of different types of light fixtures and ballasts. 
Room left to vend . Contact me.

Rich


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

What time is vendor set up? Is it 9:00 - 9:30am ?
Thanks, Steve


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Starting @ 9:00am Steve.
Rich


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We are one of the vendors not on the site yet. We will have lots of plants, film cups, cobalts, leucs, proven female intermedius, and a few other frogs.


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Do have much, but heres what I'm bringing, Leucs, Azureus, costa rican auratus, intermedius, cb man creek pumilio(1), green pumilio(1), trunks. I will also have some broms for sale. golden hydei.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Just thought I would remind people to bring their frog poop. My brother will be doing on the spot fecals and will have an open discussion on Dart parasites @ 1:00 for anybody wanting to pick his brain. This is a great chance to help clear up some of the misconceptions floating around the hobby.

Rich


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I also want to remind everyone that the show starts at 10am . Set-up for vendors is from 9-10. 

Rich


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I am also a vendor not listed on the website. I will have the WC/FR pumilio I have listed on my website and possibly a few more may be available. I have found a nice pair that will be available as a pair. Other frogs we will have available are CB F1 Mantella ebenaui (5 months) and possibility that the F3 Pipa pipa will be ready. 

On the supplies side we will have a LECA/Hydroton, leaf litter, and Sera micron. 

Details onthe frogs with pictures and on Sera micron can be see at: http://www.poisonfrogs.net/mideast.htm

Email me at: [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

anyone bringing any terribilis? just thought i'd ask.
thanks, 
eric


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't mean to ask a stupid question, but what is the address of the web site? Just want to be able to direct anyone there - we have a local show tomorrow that is in the area.

Melissa


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

melissa68 said:


> Don't mean to ask a stupid question, but what is the address of the web site? Just want to be able to direct anyone there - we have a local show tomorrow that is in the area.
> 
> Melissa


Here you go:

http://www.frogfeast.org/
Thanks Melissa


Rich


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

What time will the auction be happening?


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I would say around 3:00

Rich


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

A quick note to those who are vendors in IL. If you decide not to sell a product/animal to some at a show, you need to have a sign that states:
We reserve the right to refuse service. 

It is just responsible vending.


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

I will most likely be on the hunt for some azureus and some misc. supplies. I am looking forward to meeting many of you and connecting faces to those of you I have learned so much from! THanks!
Kristin


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Got it!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I pm'd Catfur.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd like to thank everyone for donating and bidding on the items in the charity auction. The total came up to $378 which will be used to reforest pumilio habitat in Panama. I will be sure to keep everyone updated on the project (which will likely start next summer!).


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

JJuchems said:


> A quick note to those who are vendors in IL. If you decide not to sell a product/animal to some at a show, you need to have a sign that states:
> We reserve the right to refuse service.
> 
> It is just responsible vending.


Uh-oh...I'm gonna get sued...  
Thanks for mentioning that...too bad I didn't see it before the show, I'll have to remember that in the future.


----------



## Detrick105 (Apr 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say that we had a great time at the show. I'd like to say thanks to eveyone that stopped by. It was very cool to meet everyone and put faces to the names. 
Steve


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sounds like it was a good event! Would love to see some pics soon!


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

I also would like to say that I had a great time! It was nice to meet most of you. It also was great to hear about others collections, cameras, and frogs in general. I hope we have something like this again. Is there anyway that next time for the auction to have a list of items that would be included? Also JP thanks - my kids didn't sleep well they wanted to watch their frogs all night! :roll: 
Kristin


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Great show! Thanks to Rich for putting this together.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

I had a great time. Thanks to everybody who attended, vended and donated.

Rich


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

We had a good time. I have some pics I will post later. It was nice to see all the old and new faces.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

sniff sniff...why can't ya'll be located in GA? I told my husband that I wanted to fly to Chicago and go to the show. He asked me if I was willing to give up our Hawaii trip for a flight to Chicago...I gotta tell ya, I have been to Hawaii twice...a frog show zero times. The decision was made when I figured I wouldn't be able to get the frogs or insects on the plane ride back home. I would love to see photos of the show however.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, plan to come to Midwest Frog Fest in the fall


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Is it going to be in Chicago again? I'll pitch it to my husband that I think we should revisit Chicago and relive our date there (when we were dating) and oh yeah, there is a frog show that I would like to go to :lol:


----------

